# Duck Hunters - Christmas Bay



## HotSauce

This past weekend I was given some warning shots by duck hunters in a marsh area I was paddling through in Christmas Bay that nearly made me **** my pants. Never even saw them or their spread. Just turned a corner and BAM! BAM! BAM! Nearly had a heart attack... (not a duck in sight)

I just paddled around for a few minutes thinking what to do. It was high tide and I have been eyeing a back lake in this area for weeks I knew held good reds and they were set up in the only entrance/exit to this area. I eventually decided it would be in my best interest to just turn around and get away from these trigger happy clowns.

Why not just give me a wave and a holler? I would have been more than respectful of their setup.

From now on, I will not go on a trip during hunting season without my sidearm within reach. It was an unsafe and unsettling feeling being near people like that alone, unarmed, 3 miles from launch, in a kayak. 

What would you all have done?


----------



## Stevie_A

I believe using their duck call would get your attention, no need to give warning shots.


----------



## Brian Castille

What if they were shooting at a coot on the water? Or a low flying duck that you couldn't see? Maybe it just seemed like it was directed at you. If someone was _really_ firing a "warning shot" at me, I would call the law.


----------



## holysmokes

A-holes are A-holes. Apparently you aren't aware guides own the bays. Stay out. The good news is that coot and low flying duck season ends soon.


----------



## Sgrem

You never saw them
...they likely never saw you....
....i have been surprised by a kayaker or wader a time or two. Its unnerving for sure knowing things could have been much worse...

Then there are the paddle clowns that will drift thru your decoys.....

Respect and courtesy should always be given...


----------



## Salty Dog

Are you certain they didn't just shoot a duck or shoot at a duck? That sure sounds like what was going on from your description. But you never know.

One thing you did right was leave them alone. Be careful about getting too close. There are laws that protect hunters from harassment by others. If they are hunting and you try to do anything to interfere with their hunt or screw up their hunting you could end up getting yourself in trouble. 

In that situation the best thing you could do is just what you did. Leave. And then call the game warden if you feel like they were doing something wrong. Let the game warden sort it out. Last thing you want is to get into a verbal altercation with some guys who you know have guns, doesn't matter if you have one or not. It ain't worth it. There are plenty of other places to fish. Chances are they will be finished and gone well before lunchtime and you can go hit that back lake you were wanting to fish. 

I have been a duck hunter all of my life and I have had fishermen and kayakers screw up hunts on more than a few occasions. From the hunter's perspective it is frustrating when you get there early, get all set up and are hunting and someone comes pulling right up on you to fish and then they just don't care that they are messing up your hunting or worse want to get into a verbal altercation over who has the right to be there. It happens alot. I usually will holler at them and let them know they are too close and that we are hunting. Sometimes they honestly just didn't know we were there. Many times fishermen and kayakers think they have some sort of right to be there above the right of the hunters to be there hunting. You'd be surprised how bad non-hunters can be. But like I say, if you interfere with the hunt in any way then you are breaking the law.


----------



## HotSauce

Brian Castille said:


> What if they were shooting at a coot on the water? Or a low flying duck that you couldn't see? Maybe it just seemed like it was directed at you. If someone was _really_ firing a "warning shot" at me, I would call the law.


3 shots to hit a coot? I don't know about that.

I immediately looked around in every direction to see what they were shooting at and saw nothing. I have a good eye for birds. Grew up an avid duck and bird hunter. That was before I learned to fish.

Just three consecutive shots. From the same gun. Sounded like they were straight in the air as I couldn't get a direction on them. (didn't hear BBs flying by or see any wads in the air)



> You never saw them
> ...they likely never saw you....
> ....i have been surprised by a kayaker or wader a time or two. Its unnerving for sure knowing things could have been much worse...
> 
> Then there are the paddle clowns that will drift thru your decoys.....
> 
> Respect and courtesy should always be given...


I was wearing a bright blue rain jacket and a highlighter yellow life vest. Grass wasn't high and my kayak was sitting in high tide. Their blind was pointed straight in the direction I was coming from with a line of sight down the bayou. If they didn't see me coming, they don't look around much for guys that were hunting.

And to be honest, there's no way to know for sure, but it was a pretty creepy ordeal. Got my heart going and nearly my bowels. Just wanted some thoughts from my fellow 2coolers.


----------



## HotSauce

Salty Dog said:


> But like I say, if you interfere with the hunt in any way then you are breaking the law.


This is not true. It has to be "*unreasonable and deliberate interference.*"



Salty Dog said:


> From the hunter's perspective it is frustrating when you get there early, get all set up and are hunting and someone comes pulling right up on you to fish and then they just don't care that they are messing up your hunting or worse want to get into a verbal altercation over who has the right to be there.


And from a fisherman's perspective, it is frustrating as well dealing with hunters that think they own the right of passage to a marsh lake just by plopping their john boat down and throwing out plastic ducks at the only entrance/exit. There are hundreds of lakes in that marsh. A more educated outdoorsman would've chosen more wisely.

Also worth mentioning is the amount of preparation it takes to go on the trip that I took. 3 miles in kayak at 6 in the morning to turn around... I've done both and I can guarantee you it takes more elbow grease getting that kayak back in the marsh and being prepared enough to have a successful trip.


----------



## HotSauce

Enough with the hee-hawin. Here are some pictures of the reds I found.


----------



## Sgrem

You wouldn't have approached the area if another fisherman was working it....why does it matter that duck hunters were there? If they had been wading with a Rod you would have been fine with it...but they had plastic blocks so now you are high and mighty? 

Get over it....nobody shot at you. They would have been dissappointed to roll up and see you there first too.... it is the game of courtesy on the water.


----------



## HotSauce

sgrem said:


> You wouldn't have approached the area if another fisherman was working it....why does it matter that duck hunters were there? If they had been wading with a Rod you would have been fine with it...but they had plastic blocks so now you are high and mighty?
> 
> Get over it....nobody shot at you. They would have been dissappointed to roll up and see you there first too.... it is the game of courtesy on the water.


woah, buddy... a fisherman casting lures stands out better than two guys sitting in the grass wearing camo.

and I ain't no high and mighty. i turned around and did the right thing. just came here looking for opinions and BOY did i get yours. thank you buddy.


----------



## Sgrem

Well think about what you have said. According to you hunters shooting at you is three cases of attempted murder....no way to take that lightly.

And youre saying it's frustrating dealing with another sportsman That think they have the right to the marsh....roll eyes.


----------



## HotSauce

sgrem said:


> Well think about what you have said. According to you hunters shooting at you is three cases of attempted murder....no way to take that lightly.
> 
> And youre saying it's frustrating dealing with another sportsman That think they have the right to the marsh....roll eyes.


You have taken what I've said out of context, but thank you for your remarks.


----------



## Sgrem

It's not unreasonable to ask to come on thru.

Was duck Hunting a few days ago and a site fisherman was working down the bank. Blind was about 70 yards off the bank. I could see him fidgeting to stop and move around and waved him on thru....he got close enough to talk, power poled down and we visited a bit about how the fishing and duck hunting was. I told him where I knew some redfish were loaded up and he told me where he saw some teal and pintail....

And he fished on by....and we still got our limit. I would recognize his boat in the future and he mine. 

If we don't all stand together we will lose it all seperately.


----------



## Salty Dog

HotSauce said:


> This is not true. It has to be "*unreasonable and deliberate interference.*"
> 
> And from a fisherman's perspective, it is frustrating as well dealing with hunters that think they own the right of passage to a marsh lake just by plopping their john boat down and throwing out plastic ducks at the only entrance/exit. There are hundreds of lakes in that marsh. A more educated outdoorsman would've chosen more wisely.
> 
> Also worth mentioning is the amount of preparation it takes to go on the trip that I took. 3 miles in kayak at 6 in the morning to turn around... I've done both and I can guarantee you it takes more elbow grease getting that kayak back in the marsh and being prepared enough to have a successful trip.


They were there first so they have the right to hunt there. If you were there first then you'd have the right to fish there. Same thing. Doesn't have anything to do with what kind of outdoorsman they are.

The amount of effort you put into paddling in there means exactly nothing. They beat you there. Get over it. No different than if another fisherman beat you there. I have hunted and fished out of kayaks for over 20 years, I know exactly what goes into it.

Once you know they are hunting there if you stay around close enough to screw up their hunt you are deliberately interfering with their hunt. All I was saying is the best thing to do is move along and leave them alone like you did. Some folks think if they just hang out and fish and screw up their hunt long enough that they will leave. Or maybe they will go confront them and run them off. Either way would be breaking the law and could end up getting you a citation.


----------



## WestEndAngler

Thanks now every internet scout will be in Christmas lol.

Sucks you got fired at or thought you did. I carry a flash light to shine at people before dawn. A loud hail call works after sunrise. I usually stand up and waive.


----------



## Trophytrout_47

sgrem said:


> You never saw them
> ...they likely never saw you....
> ....i have been surprised by a kayaker or wader a time or two. Its unnerving for sure knowing things could have been much worse...
> 
> Then there are the paddle clowns that will drift thru your decoys.....
> 
> Respect and courtesy should always be given...


Those paddle clowns are bad at the ramp too. I've never seen so many trucks taking up boat ramp parking in all my life, or sitting in chairs in front of the rampðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Shinski

Fisherman basically wade through your spread while hunting Christmas... I've had guys walk within shotgun range too many times.

Just a note: If you see guys hunting, be polite and just wade somewhere else.


----------



## bill

Sound travels in funky ways on the water. If there was any fog involved, the hunters might not have been any where close to you. Glad you were not hurt and found some fish.


----------



## robspinn

Just because you didn't see any ducks when they were shooting doesn't mean there weren't any. They may have been shooting at ducks that you didn't see. Or maybe they were shooting in the air to let you know they were there. Either way it doesn't sound like they were shooting at you. You would have known if they were shooting at you! You might have too active an imagination to be carrying a sidearm! You did the right thing by giving them some room.


----------



## redfish91

Salty Dog said:


> They were there first so they have the right to hunt there. If you were there first then you'd have the right to fish there. Same thing. Doesn't have anything to do with what kind of outdoorsman they are.
> 
> The amount of effort you put into paddling in there means exactly nothing. They beat you there. Get over it. No different than if another fisherman beat you there. I have hunted and fished out of kayaks for over 20 years, I know exactly what goes into it.
> 
> Once you know they are hunting there if you stay around close enough to screw up their hunt you are deliberately interfering with their hunt. All I was saying is the best thing to do is move along and leave them alone like you did. Some folks think if they just hang out and fish and screw up their hunt long enough that they will leave. Or maybe they will go confront them and run them off. Either way would be breaking the law and could end up getting you a citation.


They didn't technically beat him where he wanted to go. If they were sitting in the middle of a cut going to a back lake I probably would have just paddled on by them. Same concept in a boat if someone is fishing the middle of a channel to a back lake you want to get to, guess what you're probably going to do...Go on by. So why is it different with duck hunters??
Hunting or fishing a navigable channel, cut, tidal water way(whatever you want to call it.) to a back lake you better get used to it happening. And paddling or going by in a boat isn't against the law at all. (Navigable tidal water ways)


----------



## KillerShrimp

redfish91 said:


> They didn't technically beat him where he wanted to go. If they were sitting in the middle of a cut going to a back lake I probably would have just paddled on by them. Same concept in a boat if someone is fishing the middle of a channel to a back lake you want to get to, guess what you're probably going to do...Go on by. So why is it different with duck hunters??
> Hunting or fishing a navigable channel, cut, tidal water way(whatever you want to call it.) to a back lake you better get used to it happening. And paddling or going by in a boat isn't against the law at all. (Navigable tidal water ways)


If the hunters were there first and the lake or pond he wanted to fish is not very big then he would be intrupting the hunt which means hunter harassment. It's easier to paddle on.


----------



## redfish91

SBeets said:


> If the hunters were there first and the lake or pond he wanted to fish is not very big then he would be intrupting the hunt which means hunter harassment. It's easier to paddle on.


What you are telling me is no one can drive by in a boat if a fellow fisherman is fishing the middle of a navigable water way due to "sportsman right act"? And don't say it just applies to hunting. Look up the law. It applies to hunting, fishing, trapping. You have to be purposely and intentionally trying to disrupt a hunt/fish or disturb wildlife. The hunters would have no leg to stand on whatsoever, they cannot prove the kayaker had the intention to disrupt a hunt. Why don't you talk to a game warden about it.

And you are correct if the back wasn't very big I totally understand that. But we don't know that because the op didn't specify how big the back lake was or if they were at the mouth of it or right in the middle between bay and back lake or intercostal and back lake.


----------



## iamatt

sgrem said:


> You never saw them
> ...they likely never saw you....
> ....i have been surprised by a kayaker or wader a time or two. Its unnerving for sure knowing things could have been much worse...
> 
> Then there are the paddle clowns that will drift thru your decoys.....
> 
> Respect and courtesy should always be given...


So true. I used to limit out down there all the time. Now everyone has a kayak these days. Don't duck hunt nearly as much as I used to because don't like running in the dark and adding the boat to the hunt is more of a pain in the ***. Used to be some good spots you could walk into without seeing anyone. Not anymore. I had a blind burned down on that shoreline area a long time ago by I think I know who.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

HotSauce said:


> This past weekend I was given some warning shots by duck hunters in a marsh area I was paddling through in Christmas Bay that nearly made me **** my pants. Never even saw them or their spread. Just turned a corner and BAM! BAM! BAM! Nearly had a heart attack... (not a duck in sight)
> 
> I just paddled around for a few minutes thinking what to do. It was high tide and I have been eyeing a back lake in this area for weeks I knew held good reds and they were set up in the only entrance/exit to this area. I eventually decided it would be in my best interest to just turn around and get away from these trigger happy clowns.
> 
> Why not just give me a wave and a holler? I would have been more than respectful of their setup.
> 
> From now on, I will not go on a trip during hunting season without my sidearm within reach. It was an unsafe and unsettling feeling being near people like that alone, unarmed, 3 miles from launch, in a kayak.
> 
> What would you all have done?


Well first I'd have made sure that your claims were real ... if you couldn't see them, their spread, or any birds - there's a dayum good chance this might be assumption and overreaction ...

THEN I'd call the game warden for harassment.

What I wouldn't to - is carry a sidearm looking for a shootout.

Good post cowboy.


----------



## iamatt

There some real jackazzes out there. I've had a run in with 3 idiots , hunting solo and shot up some of my decoys down there in the march across from old beach bait and tackle. Said I was in their spot.


----------



## Mattikins

sgrem said:


> You never saw them
> ...they likely never saw you....
> ....i have been surprised by a kayaker or wader a time or two. Its unnerving for sure knowing things could have been much worse...
> 
> Then there are the paddle clowns that will drift thru your decoys.....
> 
> Respect and courtesy should always be given...


This!!! Was duck hunting and had 2 *** clowns pull up in kayaks 40 yards from where we were hunting. I stood up and started waving and apparently they didn't see me. So we had some ducks working and they saw the bright *** kayaks and the ducks veered away. A couple of minutes later I had a Gadwall come in and I jumped up and stoned it. Went to pick it up and went to have a friendly conversation with those 2 idiots. They claimed that they never saw or heard us. I then replied that they didn't see the blind, the people standing up waving at them, then the 5 dozen decoys in the water just chilling?

Had another idiot kayaker paddle in front of our decoys within 40 yards. He took his sweet *** time passing our decoys. If you are going to disrupt someone's fishing or hunting at least do it in the least disruptive way, ex. Don't go slower than a snail when you are passing in front of a duck hunters spread, have a sense of urgency. If there is room to go around them then put the little extra effort it takes to go around.

I had 1 kayaker that was very kind and paddled in front of us about 100 yards away. From a safety standpoint and a good sportsman's standpoint it makes sense to be courteous to our fellow outdoorsman.

If you were kayaking or wading would you appreciate it if a boat burned right through where you were fishing?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Toadtrout

sgrem said:


> Well think about what you have said. According to you hunters shooting at you is three cases of attempted murder....no way to take that lightly.
> 
> And youre saying it's frustrating dealing with another sportsman That think they have the right to the marsh....roll eyes.


Good lord you are a beat down.


----------



## Billygoat

You shoulda called the game warden immediately. Then this post would have some useful information rather than an endless argument where I _partially_ agree with both sides.


----------



## Sgrem

Toadtrout said:


> Good lord you are a beat down.


...


----------



## capone

HotSauce said:


> This past weekend I was given some warning shots by duck hunters in a marsh area I was paddling through in Christmas Bay that nearly made me **** my pants. Never even saw them or their spread. Just turned a corner and BAM! BAM! BAM! Nearly had a heart attack... (not a duck in sight)
> 
> I just paddled around for a few minutes thinking what to do. It was high tide and I have been eyeing a back lake in this area for weeks I knew held good reds and they were set up in the only entrance/exit to this area. I eventually decided it would be in my best interest to just turn around and get away from these trigger happy clowns.
> 
> Why not just give me a wave and a holler? I would have been more than respectful of their setup.
> 
> From now on, I will not go on a trip during hunting season without my sidearm within reach. It was an unsafe and unsettling feeling being near people like that alone, unarmed, 3 miles from launch, in a kayak.
> 
> What would you all have done?


The fact that you had to create a discussion topic on 2 cool shows we have a big problem with people who like to be dramatic rather than sportsman.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wedge

*I am hard headed*

I would keep on fishing. Just me. I have respect for encroachment and I would do the right thing.....but warning shots are over the top. No need for that. A simple, "Hey bud.....we are hunting here.", would suffice and I would apologize and leave the area. But......a warning shot is not effective communication. 
These run-ins happen. This is the time of year when they are most prevalent. Show courtesy and respect on both sides. Geez. I know of story where the fisherman later returned and torched the blind. That is not right either.


----------



## Mattikins

We all have to share the public water and we should show respect to one another. A lot of guys that duck hunt also fish and vice versa. Unfortunately some fishermen and hunters are not very courteous.

Do you know how far the hunters were from you? 40 yards? 50? 80? 100? 200?

You "assume" that they were warning shots but you admit to not seeing them so for all you know they could have been shooting at ducks. *Maybe* they didn't see you either? See how that works? If they were warning shots then that is a different story. If I saw a kayaker coming too close to us (within shooting range) then I would use a duck call, hollar, wave, everything except fire a warning shot. Now if the kayaker refused to change course, go around, etc (if that is an option) or decides to setup right next you then that's another story.

In my previous post regarding those 2 idiots that set up next to us we did all those suggestions (except warning shot) and it still did not work. The 2 guys claimed "We didn't see you." like seriously? Y'all were literally looking at our direction the whole time I was yelling and jumping up waving at you 2. I know I'm wearing camoflauge but I'm not _*that*_ camoflauge! Then I brought up the 5 dozen decoys that were just there motionless on the water, you didn't see those either? Some people are just stuborn. I posted it (with pictures) on Facebook and my family and a few local guides had a good chuckle.

There is so much water to go around and there will always be that one guy that sets up right next to you even if there isn't another person within a mile of you.

From a safety standpoint I would personally stay at least the effective distance from a shotgun while passing by them.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I sure dislike reading either hunters or fishermen thinking that they have more rights than the other, both are equally legitimate. 

Hopefully the hunters weren't aware you were there, and those weren't warning shots. It probably would have scared me too, but it all may have been totally innocent. Even as deaf as I am, sound does carry well over water in some circumstances. Do you have a specific reason to suspect they were warning shots? Or is it possible that the surprise of it just made you think that way?

I have been packing while white bass fishing in Nelson Creek before, and there are duck hunters in the area, but I carry there because the creek runs through Estelle prison property. I think my boat would be very valuable to escapees.


----------



## whsalum

One of the first lessons my dad taught me years ago was never touch the trigger on your gun if you don't intend to hit what you're shooting at. Warning shots ???? Things like this can escalate quickly, glad no one was hurt.


----------



## longhornbubba

If you were not there first move along.Gets old when people whine when somebody were in the place they wanted to fish.Get up earlier if you don't like it.


----------



## MAKAI

They have the right to do what? hunt? hunting is not a right if it was you wouldn't be taking your unhappy ***** to go get a hunting license.last I checked the bay was public last I checked I pay taxes to help with the up keep of public water ways in tx last I checked putting a blind on public land means that blind is public. just because you were there first don't mean you have any more PRIVILEGE to PUBLIC PROPERTY then any one else   

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattikins

MAKAI said:


> They have the right to do what? hunt? hunting is not a right if it was you wouldn't be taking your unhappy ***** to go get a hunting license.last I checked the bay was public last I checked I pay taxes to help with the up keep of public water ways in tx last I checked putting a blind on public land means that blind is public. just because you were there first don't mean you have any more PRIVILEGE to PUBLIC PROPERTY then any one else
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


"You don't own the water bro!!!" - Andrew Flair

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MAKAI

Mattikins said:


> "You don't own the water bro!!!" - Andrew Flair
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


ClassicðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜&#8230;

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## BullyARed

I would not drag my *** out there in a kayak or even a boat at this time of the year and cold weather like this. I rather stay in bed with my wife!


----------



## karstopo

I've been out on Christmas Bay in my kayak many, many times during duck season and never once had any run ins with duck hunters. They, the hunters, are pretty easy to spot in a place where the cover runs about 2 feet tall. They have always been nice at the launch if we happen to cross paths. 

Paddling a kayak doesn't give anyone special immunity for being in the wrong. Every boat owner I know gets the idea that launching a boat at a ramp should be an efficient and speedy process. A lot of kayakers I've witnessed don't seem to understand this and even worse, don't seem to care. 

Then there are the 4 kayakers who paddled to within 15 feet, in open water, of our anchored Blue Wave PB with lines out. AND GAVE US THE STINK EYE. I probably do 80-90 percent of my fishing from a kayak and I still scratch my head about that one. 

So what if you paddled 3 miles to get someplace. I do that kind of paddle all the time, but if there is someone already there, I move on. If we show some respect and courtesy, we can all get along. Don't call three shots by duck hunters in a marsh "warning shots" if they simply shot up into the air.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I just wanted to post on this fine thread about yackers, warning shots, duck hunting, almost having chitty britches, and stuff...Carry On


----------



## Bayscout22

*Cats and dogs...*

Lets face it... there are a couple of eternal truths here.

Yakers who go out in super cold weather with howling winds usually have few options after they launch. Sometimes this leads to them rationalizing things like paddling over a reef you are fishing, skating a little close to decoys, or just "paddling through" when it is just wrong.

Duck hunters setup in a particular spot, based on conditions, and have only that option (generally). But honestly, they will be just as POd with guys 150 yards from their spread as they are with someone just "paddling through". I know from experience, a dude in a brightly colored yak with brightly colored paddles splashing the water in the vicinity of my spread is no bueno. I'm cold, hungry, and now I'm pizzed. I find it funny how many times we as hunters (and fishermen) describe things that are "within 40 yards" of us, our decoys, our blind, our boat.

The only answer is common courtesy. Which means, we are all probably screwed.


----------



## Mattikins

BullyARed said:


> I would not drag my *** out there in a kayak or even a boat at this time of the year and cold weather like this. I rather stay in bed with my wife!


That's what separates the men from the boys, not everyone can go out in freezing temperatures and wade all day and not catch a single fish. Although I sure as heck am not gonna be catching Trout or shooting ducks while laying in bed watching Netflix.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MAKAI

Mattikins said:


> That's what separates the men from the boys, not everyone can go out in freezing temperatures and wade all day and not catch a single fish. Although I sure as heck am not gonna be catching Trout or shooting ducks while laying in bed watching Netflix.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Men stay home in bed with there wife while boys go out and chase tail

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattikins

MAKAI said:


> Men stay home in bed with there wife while boys go out and chase tail
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Exactly! Lol men know better and stay home us boys know better but refuse to use good judgment. Lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sabiki

HotSauce said:


> This is not true. It has to be "*unreasonable and deliberate interference.*"
> 
> And from a fisherman's perspective, it is frustrating as well dealing with hunters that think they own the right of passage to a marsh lake just by plopping their john boat down and throwing out plastic ducks at the only entrance/exit. There are hundreds of lakes in that marsh. A more educated outdoorsman would've chosen more wisely.
> 
> Also worth mentioning is the amount of preparation it takes to go on the trip that I took. 3 miles in kayak at 6 in the morning to turn around... I've done both and I can guarantee you it takes more elbow grease getting that kayak back in the marsh and being prepared enough to have a successful trip.


 the duck hunters put in preparation just like you did--
ive been in this situation from both sides-- too many assumtions here--Do you KNOW the shots were to ward you off? sounds like MAYBE at best...

kayaks are hard to see-- esp in twilight time ive been cussed twice in intacoastal waterway (while running my boat) by kayakers that I flat out did not see in low light times of the day. I promptly apologized and went on my way.. ive always wondered why they aren't required to have running lights? 
your answer to "trigger happy" idiots is to carry a sidearm? what are you going to do? shoot back at someone who may or may not know your there?

the best thing to do in all situations like this is to just tip your hat and go somewhere else


----------



## Zeitgeist

Where is the fishing report?


----------



## Fishing Logic

Never posted this story, this seems like a good place. lol Years ago before I had GPS on my boat. Me and a friend were going out in very early in bad fog out of Chocolate. I would use my depth finder to stay in channel and my keen navigating skills. Well I lost the channel thinking I was too far to the left I kept bearing right watching for the depth change. Well I wound up way right and then hear a voice yelling "Hey get out of my spread". While I see no decoys a couple of shots were fired to intimidate I guess. Knowing now I was way too far right I just kept idling back towards channel.
Now to hear my friend that was with me tell the story the guy yells "HEY GET OUT OF MY SPREAD" and we are taking on live fire. We duck in the bottom of boat and I hit the throttle we jump up on plane dragging decoys behind us. LMBO....


----------



## WestEndAngler

Reading all this sure makes me glad I have a private lease to go to. I hunted public for 5 years and dealt with hunters on top of me, waders and poling skiffs. In the end they help move the birds too and get rafts up for you to take a shot at. As long as they are aware of your position most everyone keeps a respectful distance. No reason to escalate at situation over a duck or fish.


----------



## Aggie87

redfish91 said:


> They didn't technically beat him where he wanted to go. If they were sitting in the middle of a cut going to a back lake I probably would have just paddled on by them. Same concept in a boat if someone is fishing the middle of a channel to a back lake you want to get to, guess what you're probably going to do...Go on by. So why is it different with duck hunters??
> Hunting or fishing a navigable channel, cut, tidal water way(whatever you want to call it.) to a back lake you better get used to it happening. And paddling or going by in a boat isn't against the law at all. (Navigable tidal water ways)


He stated in the original post that he never saw the hunters or their spread...Everyone is assuming that they were in an entrance or main cut..He did the right thing by leaving and getting out of there. A single could have dropped down in there spread and the hunters nailed it..That would make perfect since why he didn't see any ducks flying. I would guess the hunters didn't even know u were there. Especially if there were laying low in the march. Im an avid fisherman but i do duck hunt and i can honestly say i will not fish the marsh in the winter time due to the duck hunters. Alot of these guys wake up at 1-2 a.m to beat the other hunters out there so imo they earned the right at the spot. Good reason to fish chocolate


----------



## G-O-T-B

When I fish during duck season i usually make a later start to give the hunters a chance to clear out so i can fish where i want and not have to worry about ruining someones hunting.

i guess i do this because i duck hunt as well and just trying to show common courtesy.


----------



## Bozo

Folks set up blinds along cold pass. I've seen birds drop in on their setup with boats wizzing by and people fishing within 100 yards and nobody gets mad. I guess the marsh ducks are more scared of people than the pass ducks or something?


----------



## Aggie87

Bozo said:


> Folks set up blinds along cold pass. I've seen birds drop in on their setup with boats wizzing by and people fishing within 100 yards and nobody gets mad. I guess the marsh ducks are more scared of people than the pass ducks or something?


They are shooting the dumb ducks then lol..Probably all red heads


----------



## RedXCross

No doubt! definitely older and wiser



WestEndAngler said:


> Reading all this sure makes me glad I have a private lease to go to. I hunted public for 5 years and dealt with hunters on top of me, waders and poling skiffs. In the end they help move the birds too and get rafts up for you to take a shot at. As long as they are aware of your position most everyone keeps a respectful distance. No reason to escalate at situation over a duck or fish.


----------



## HotSauce

Zeitgeist said:


> Where is the fishing report?





HotSauce said:


> Enough with the hee-hawin. Here are some pictures of the reds I found.


Page 1.


----------



## poc-ed

nice fish.

poc-ed


----------



## teeroy

I'm surprised anyone hunts X-mas bay. There's a few redheads on the south shore line, but that's it.


----------



## iamatt

teeroy said:


> I'm surprised anyone hunts X-mas bay. There's a few redheads on the south shore line, but that's it.


Being sarcastic? Flights at 1000 am

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrschasintail

To the OP... I bet you wish you could delete this. Look I see you were just asking suggestions or takes. Not pushing your agenda. Don't worry, if you read here much, you'll see .. the bashing happens alot. It's all good. No harm no foul, live to fish another day!


----------



## iamatt

We used to hunt Xmas a lot. Depends on the grass. Have logged 300+ ducks in a season back when I had nothing to do. And we didn't shoot any other divers but reds. Rest were widgeon , teal, pins, and gads. Used to do better than buddies at Webb foot. Thus was back when that big post taj mahal blind was out there. Need a boat these days too many people.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattikins

Mrschasintail said:


> To the OP... I bet you wish you could delete this. Look I see you were just asking suggestions or takes. Not pushing your agenda. Don't worry, if you read here much, you'll see .. the bashing happens alot. It's all good. No harm no foul, live to fish another day!


I think a lot of people provided good feedback to this topic. OP claims that the duck hunters fired warning shots but then admits that he couldn't see the hunters. To me that sounds like he jumped the gun a bit in making that assumption given the information that was posted.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt

Duck hunting out there is like checkout line at Walmart

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

iamatt said:


> Duck hunting out there is like checkout line at Walmart.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


Lots of weirdos ... ???


----------



## TatterTot

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Lots of weirdos ... ???


Lol. Literally. 
I also read that last night and had no idea what that means.


----------



## jtn379

I hunt out of this boat blind and I have kayakers/boaters come within 80-90 yards all the time.(that claim never saw me) And that's hunting open bay with hundreds of miles of other shoreline to fish.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

